# Coat Color Testing - what do I test for??



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would test him for Frame (LWO) first of all. Given that he is a QH, I would not breed a mare to him without knowing his frame status. You could also test him for splashed white, the test is new, and he probably has it. You could also test his agouti status, which is handy for mare owners who are looking for certain colours in a cross.

Don't bother testing for cream - you know he is Cr/cr, or for tobiano, since QHs don't have it, or for black - because he is red based, we know that he is e/e.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! I still have so much to learn about all of this


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

We all start somewhere  Any time you have a question, just pop it up here somewhere. There are several members on here with very good knowledge of genetics, both of colour and of health. 

On that note, you could also test for HYPP and HERDA. They are only in particular strains of QHs, and I am not sure which ones... Impressive definitely for the first one, and I think Poco something for the second? Can you tell that I am not into QHs lol.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

I couldn't find where UC Davis has a test for OLWS. Is there another lab that tests for it or did I just miss it on UC Davis's site?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lethal White Overo - Horse Coat Color

There is the link for you. LWO can be called OWLS, lethal white, frame or just "overo" (although if I could shoot every person who just calls it overo, I happily would...).


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Thank you again! I just joined this forum. So far, I love it! It's nice to have help and advice from everyone  I planned on getting him HERDA tested.. he doesn't have any impressive in his bloodlines


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would change your website. He will not pass dun to over 50%. He has a 50% chance of passing dun every breeding. Not more than 50%.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Ok, will do  thank you..


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

HERDA is traced back to the QH Poco Bueno.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

On a side note, you should put some conformation shots up on your site of him as well. Would help a lot of people who were thinking about breeding to him. Pretty colored guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I was able to order all tests as a package through AQHA.. I was so happy. It ended up being less expensive than going through UC Davis for testing. Can't wait to see what the results are!!


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> On a side note, you should put some conformation shots up on your site of him as well. Would help a lot of people who were thinking about breeding to him. Pretty colored guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you  I hope to get some side shots this month.. I tried to get some good side shots of him last year but it just didn't work out. I can't wait to get more photos of him this year. He'll be all shed out and more matured as a two year old


----------

